# Assessment of Educational Credentials for Express Entry



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

A very Happy New Year to all of you.

Well, I will like to know whether I need to get the assessment done for all my degrees (at both graduate and post grad level),for applying to Express Entry or it has to be done only for the highest degree as per Canadian standards?

I have a BE and an MBA degree (both full time) obtained from Indian universities and as per the degree equivalency tool, both of them seem to be at equivalent levels on Canadian standards. Does this mean that I need to get assessment for my MBA degree only to get max point?

Will request for your insights on this..

Thanks & regards,
Sourav


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to have all your degrees compared to Canadian standards.


----------

